# World Record



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

I'll preface this post with the disclaimer that this is a very, very strange request.

That said, I am currently in the application process for a Guinness World Record. The record is the Longest Nipple Hair. The current record holder is named Tyler Ing, and you can read about him here: http://wusatv9.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=43763 or on several other sites by googling his name. As a frame of reference his record is 3.5 inches, and i estimate my hair is at least 5 inches long.

Anyway, as the last step of the application process Guinness requires 2 signed testimonials from witnesses with "good standing in the community". One of the suggestions they make are Police Officers, so I thought I would pose this question to Boston's finest.

Now I know you guys are all probably very busy and have more important things to do than watch someone measure a really long nipple hair, BUT, if anyone's is curious or has some free time, and has any interest in being one of my witnesses please let me know. The time and place of the measurement are flexible (I'd be willing to come down to a station in the Boston area, and I live in the Back Bay).

You can reach me at [email protected], or i'll check back here in a day or two to see if there was any interest.

thanks,
Cory

ps. I tried to post this a while ago but haven't seen it. Hopefully it doesn't show up twice.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> ps. I tried to post this a while ago but haven't seen it. Hopefully it doesn't show up twice.


That was the anti-asshat filter kicking in...you must have broke it because the post is here.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I've moved this to the "Shootin' the Breeze" forum only because Gil hasnt set up the "Totally Worthless Bullshit" thread yet...
But, good luck with all that; nipple hair boy.



Unregistered said:


> I'll preface this post with the disclaimer that this is a very, very strange request.


No disclaimer neccessary, but thanks for offering it...



Unregistered said:


> ps. I tried to post this a while ago but haven't seen it.
> Hopefully it doesn't show up twice..


We hope too.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the duece???

This is perhaps one of the most bizzare threads I have seen on this site for a long time. I am at a loss of words on this one.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Are u f****** kidding? Dude you seriously need to get a life!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ROFLMFAO @ longest hair nipple


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

mmmm....yea all set. Next thread please


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

http://scissors.razor-scissors.com/razor/razor.htm


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

My delete button is not working,,,,, this crap is still here.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Cinderella said:


> ROFLMFAO @ longest hair nipple


:uc: @ longest nipple hair!!!!

I'd be much more impressed with like the world's longest ass hair though... :mrgreen:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> :uc: @ longest nipple hair!!!!
> 
> I'd be much more impressed with like the world's longest ass hair though... :mrgreen:


Why didnt you say so Duns?????


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Come on now Dunny, You know you got this guy beat for longest nipple hair.:mrgreen: Maybe ass hair too? :hump:


Not for longest ass hair, but for longest Kenny-ass-kicking! :BE:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think I may have the world's thickest ass hair...it's like a damn tree trunk...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I think I may have the world's thickest ass hair...it's like a damn tree trunk...


TIMBER!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bullshit.
I have dread locks from my ass hair. I defy anyone to challenge my follicle protuberances...


----------

